# Importing email contact list from from hotmail to Constant Contact



## Pergamum (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello,

I have started using Constant Contact as a means of better tracking supporters and churches, etc. My list has become unmanageable.

How do I export my hotmail contact list from hotmail to Constant Contact. Is this even possible with hotmail?


----------



## Covenant Joel (Dec 13, 2010)

It looks like this addresses exporting the list from Hotmail:

How to Export Contacts and Email Addresses from a Free Hotmail Account Step by Step Screenshot Walkthrough - About Email

I'm not sure though what file method Constant Contact uses, but I would imagine it can handle the CSV that Hotmail will export.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 13, 2010)

Pergy, I just signed up for icontact this past week. Why did you choose constant contact?


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 14, 2010)

Kevin, a friend use it. I need a contact list tracking program because I am lackign in organziation right now. How is icontact?

---------- Post added at 06:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 AM ----------

Kevin, p.s. I am on a 60-day free trial with constant contact, so if you think icontact if better, convince me soon.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey Perg, you might want to be aware of the fact that a LOT of spam filters block messages coming from Constant Contact.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2010)

I have not "field tested it yet" . I just signed up & am trying it out. My main problem is that I don't want to sign eveyone on my lsit up for one service & then switch it up 30 or 60 days later. So we are only sending messages to ourselves until we figue out if we are going to stay with icontact.

the main selling feature however was the claim of 99% deliverability.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 14, 2010)

Kevin, okay, thanks. 

I link my blog to many emails and this automatically makes many emails go to spam. Also, some people change their emails every year or so and if you have a few hundred contacts this can become hard to track. Also, some people want to read some updates but not all, and some want additional reading and some don't want to read and want to unsubscribe and I have no easy way to accommodate different desires of email recipients.

I figured out how to export from hotmail... now I think I'll start another thread about Constant Contact, IContact, or what others are using.


----------



## Edward (Dec 14, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> you might want to be aware of the fact that a LOT of spam filters block messages coming from Constant Contact.



The radio ads that I have heard for it make it sound like a spam service. I didn't know that it had a legitimate use.


----------

